# Funk - Echolot FC 60 ab 89,00 EURO



## ak.fishing (27. Juni 2008)

*FUNK-Echolot / Funk-Fischfinder*
*FC60 *​ 
*Ähnlich wie Funkecholote von Mitbewerbern , jedoch mit praktischem Handteil das überall mit hin genommen werden kann *
*und einem *
*viel größeren Display*
_*Grosse, anpassbare Hochkontrast Dot Matrix LCD*_
_*130 Pixel (vert.) x 64 Pixel (horiz.) Gesamtpixel 8.320*_​ 
*Der Vorteil gegenüber billigeren *
*FUNK-ECHOLOTEN ist der,*
_*dass Sie die Bodenstrucktur so erkennen *_
_*wie sie wirklich ist.*_
_*Erhebungen (Barschgberge), Senkungen, Abbruchkanten usw.*_​ 
*Durch Ausschaalten der Fischerkennung *
*(Fish-ID) werden alle*
*Ergebnisse , wie bei teueren Echoloten in *
*SICHELFORM am Display dargestellt.*​ 
*Hier einige Details:*
*Max. Tiefenmessung 35 m*
*max. Funkreichweite ca. 40 m*
*Funkfrequenz 433,92 MHZ *
*CE-Zertifizierung*
*Batterien: 4 x AAA 1,5 Volt*
*(nicht im Lieferumfang)*
Ausführliche, deutsche Bedienungsanleitung

*Hier gehts zum Shop*​


----------

